# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Dziwny zapach moczu

## marcin55

witam,
Od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłem że mój mocz dziwnie pachnie. Robiłem badanie moczu i nic nie wykazało. Leków też żadnych nie przyjmuję. Staram się prowadzić zdrowy tryb życia.
Jaka może być tego przyczyna?

----------


## anonim

Wydzielany mocz zawiera produkty przemiany materii. Musiałeś zmienić coś w swojej diecie i dlatego ten zapach.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gosia

W takich przypadkach podobno skutecznym lekiem jest Prouro. 
Ten dziwny zapach może być spowodowany infekcję układu moczowego.
Moja rada: noś bawełnianą bieliznę i ogrzewaj okolicę podbrzusza.

----------


## Kamil

Przyczyną może być nieodpowiednie dobrana dieta jak i rodzaj spożywanych płynów.
Jeśli jesteś smakoszem napoi alkoholowych, ogranicz je; mają duży wpływ na zapach moczu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim zdaniem zawsze, jak się zauważy u siebie jakieś niestandardowe objawy, trzeba pójść do lekarza. ja bym przebadała mocz - takie badanie bez skierowania kosztuje około 10zł. jako profilaktykę na wszelkie problemy z pęcherzem, czy cewką moczową polecam kapsułki Prouro - mają w składzie żurawinę i wit.C i pomagają się pozbyć bakterii z pęcherza. warto też pić sporo płynów: herbat owocowych, ziołowych, wody mineralnej. nie wolno wstrzymywać moczu i trzeba się ciepło ubierać, żeby nie przeziębić wrażliwego pęcherza.

----------

